# Mehrzeiliges Textfeld in einem Java-Applet



## Panzer (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz!

Das Problem:

Ein Text in einem Textfeld ausgeben das mehrere Zeilen groß ist !
Dabei soll der Text zu formatieren sein (Absätze etc.) ausserdem soll es eine ScrollBar geben !

Für Hilfe im voraus vielen Dank! 

MfG Panzer


PS Ich habe es schon mit SetBounds versucht, allerdings kann man da keine Absätze setzen !


----------



## TheBug (18. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Panzer _
> *Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Das Problem:
> ...


/* Für meinem Geschmack ist Dein Problem zu ungenau beschrieben */


----------

